# ATV Park Review: Mud Muckers -West Florida



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

So were back from mudmuckers in palm Coast Fl. Met some great people and some not so great. so much here could be described as peanut butter mixed with gravy .I cannot tell you the number of times I went sideways through a hole . they had hot showers and a pressure washer on site. The mud is gray clay and sticks like glue. There were lots of helpfull people, however I did run into that guy . if you are on the site you know who you are . I was pulling out a 2 wheel drive raptor when a guy came by on a Polaris side by side, bout ran me over where I stood, then almost side swiped the guy I was helping. To the point he dove out of the way. The man can consider himself lucky I did not find him again . Not sure if I would post from jail....other than that GREAT time had by all in our group...I would go to this again even with the (glue)mud .


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> So were back from mudmuckers in palm Coast Fl. Met some great people and some not so great. so much here could be described as peanut butter mixed with gravy .I cannot tell you the number of times I went sideways through a hole . they had hot showers and a pressure washer on site. The mud is gray clay and sticks like glue. There were lots of helpfull people, however I did run into that guy . if you are on the site you know who you are . I was pulling out a 2 wheel drive raptor when a guy came by on a Polaris side by side, bout ran me over where I stood, then almost side swiped the guy I was helping. To the point he dove out of the way. The man can consider himself lucky I did not find him again . Not sure if I would post from jail....other than that GREAT time had by all in our group...I would go to this again even with the (glue)mud .


 
seems that guy is at every park. 


glad yall had a good time though


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree the mud is definitely thick!! Sorry we didn't get to meet up-I had a clutch issue and ended up having to load up and take it home to sort it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

roadstarjohn1978 said:


> I agree the mud is definitely thick!! Sorry we didn't get to meet up-I had a clutch issue and ended up having to load up and take it home to sort it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ran across an 8 point buck past the bridge and creek area in that deep muck trail. Wish we met, have to get some MIMB away next time. I had a 4 sale sign on my bike. Should have been easy to see... Camped in the far back. Did you find some descent holes. Seemed to be some sticky mud. Spent hours with the washer...


----------

